# BauBau Photo Wire www.baubaunet.com



## eyalw (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi all
we would like to invite you to visit our website www.BauBaunet.com
BauBau is an International Photo agency based in Jerusalem 
if you feel like you are interested in submiting your work to BauBau or just talk to us pls contact us via the contact page in the site.
welcom all
eyalw


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 20, 2005)

looks like your site got some scripting errors going in firefox I used firefox v.9 and this your asp code showing on the home page. Works fine in IE, You may want to do some cross browser compatibility checks 


```
<% ' Check if the user has logged in before, in that case ' suggest the username in the login box and display his/her ' welcome message dim Username dim WelcomeMessage LastUserName = Request.Cookies("FWUser") if len(LastUserName) then if FWSiteConfig().UserDB.DoesObjectExist(LastUserName) then set User = FWSiteSettings().UserDB.GetUserByName(LastUserName) Username = User.Fullname WelcomeMessage = User.WelcomeMessage end if end if ' Suggest the login name for the user based on cookies function GetDefaultLoginName() CookieUserName = Request.Cookies("FWUser") if len(CookieUserName) then GetDefaultLoginName = CookieUserName exit function end if set Guest = FWSiteConfig.UserDB.GetUserByID(FWID_USER_GUEST) if Guest.Account.IsEnabled then GetDefaultLoginName = "Guest" end if end function %>
```


----------

